# SMS-Chat



## Julia1602 (8 August 2005)

Hallo!! Ich hab mit solchen Chats auch meine Probleme!! Die berechnen mir dreißig Euro für Chats die ich nie gemacht hab!!! Hab mir dann eine Chat-Auflistung mit den Texten zukommen lassen!! Da steht nur was von Fxxx und so nen Mist drin!! Das war alles im Juni!!! Komisch ist aber, dass ich meine Nummer seit Ende Mai gar nicht mehr nutze!! Wie kann das kommen?? Hat einer ne Idee? Die Firmen waren WhateverMobile und Rate One!!


----------

